# Apple TV2 problem - Waiting for Network Services, unable to sign in to iTunes store



## gbcecanada (Oct 2, 2010)

Received my Apple TV yesterday.

It is connected to my network (I have tried wired and wireless).

I can view movie previews and Podcasts.

I cannot sign in to the iTunes Store (therefore can't rent movies), cannot view Youtube videos (No content available), cannot use Netflix (Waiting for network services when I try).

I spoke to Apple support, they couldn't help. They say the problem is with my network or my ISP.

I have a Linksys WRT160N router, on which I have tried disabling the firewall.

My ISP is Telus, I am on their Fibre Optic network in BC. I wonder if Telus are blocking Apple TV?

Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

just FYI Telus does not *block* AppleTV, iTunes Store or anything of the sort.


----------



## Redvespablur (Jun 28, 2010)

It's the proxy server. It can muck up signing into iTunes.


----------



## gbcecanada (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for your input.

I am still experiencing the problem.

I purchased 2 Apple TV's - same problem on both. Also tried one on a neighbors network and it worked fine, so it's not the hardware.

I have tried 4 different routers, including an Apple Airport Extreme. I have tried opening all the Apple TV ports including 123 (Network Time). So I suppose this rules out router and firewall issues.

I have 2 iPad's, 2 iPhone 4's, a Macbook Pro and 3 PC's. All of these are able to sign into iTunes, Netflix etc while connected to my network.

I also tried updating my computers time using time.apple.com, and it was updated successfully.

I'm running out of ideas here!


----------



## Redvespablur (Jun 28, 2010)

In your network settings do you have proxy server entered. If you do take it out. That will solve problem


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Telus support can't help you? You're paying them (presumably) a bunch of $$$ every month - get a tech out or something...!

Have you tried plugging the AppleTV by itself into the Telus Modem's ethernet?


----------

